# Saturation Citizen Divers I'Ve Never Seen Before !



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a few hours to burn waiting for the missus to get herself ready for Mother's Day, so I went fishing the bay.

I stumbled across these two Citizens. I couldn't find out much about them other than they are VERY RARE and sought after.

The cases are titanium. The 300m about 42mm in size and the 800mm about 48mm. Made ~ late 1980 to early 1990.

I originally purchased the 800m right away and was offered the 300m as a package deal. Bingo bango..Paypal was on it's way and the Diver's shipped out on Monday !!

There are three models: 300m, 800m and 1300m. The seller had two of them for sale, the 300m and 800m. I received them earlier this week and they are pristine condition.

And caseback enscriptions are killer !!

Here is a very interesting review and history of Ctizen Dive watches.

My link

If anyone has more info on these unique divers please add info!!

If anyone has or knows of someone willing to sell their 1300m, I'd be interested to hear from them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im extremely jealous!!

Love these old Citizens and have been looking myself.

The 1300m is the rarest of the bunch, there was a nos one on ebay for ages with a big price, it was being sold from someone who picked it up from a watch forum and then put it straight on ebay with a huge mark up, I dont know if it sold, I havent seen it on there for a while, maybe search completed listings?


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Just so happens this one is on oz eBay here. Not sure if it's the same set but looks it. Price is up there tho.

280672012517


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow !!! Very similiar to 800M and I thought it might be expensive but $2200 usd


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Go on, Skip. :naughty: You know you want it. :man_in_love:

Make him an offer he can't refuse. :fish:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Paul,

You have no idea how much I *want* the 1300m in Australia. I looks like the full Monty with all docs....

But $2200 ? That may be a great deal but I just don't know enough about the market. Basically the market is non-existant because these NEVER come up for sale to help establish a going rate.

So then the only meter to you have to off is *HOW DO YOU WANT IT* meter, probably not he most accurate rating of a watch's worth/value.

Worth to me is one thing but actual value is the tough part


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Really annoying! Last week and the week before i have been searching Citizens, found one NOS piece and got it..none of these on there, always miss them!

Such cool watches.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I know this ones been relisted at least once cos I've been keeping an eye on it. Perhaps offer him half what he's got on it maybe you'll get lucky. I'd imagine the value on the complete set would be agreeable??


----------



## weekenddiver (May 14, 2011)

watchking1 said:


> I had a few hours to burn waiting for the missus to get herself ready for Mother's Day, so I went fishing the bay.
> 
> I stumbled across these two Citizens. I couldn't find out much about them other than they are VERY RARE and sought after.
> 
> ...


----------



## weekenddiver (May 14, 2011)

watchking1 said:


> I had a few hours to burn waiting for the missus to get herself ready for Mother's Day, so I went fishing the bay.
> 
> I stumbled across these two Citizens. I couldn't find out much about them other than they are VERY RARE and sought after.
> 
> ...


----------

